# Long Island Skiers - Wed Day Trip?



## tirolerpeter (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm planning on a one day trip to Jiminy, Hunter, or Bellayre tomorrow, Wed 1/4.  Anyone interested in sharing the ride to any of those?  I live in Smithtown.  PM me!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 3, 2006)

I can't help you out with a ride, but I am planning on skiing Hunter tomorrow. They've gotten 8" of heavy wet snow so far with 6" more in the forecast.

While the snow will be like cement today, tomorrow might be a packed powder paradise.


----------



## tirolerpeter (Jan 3, 2006)

*Skiing Wed*



			
				JimG. said:
			
		

> I can't help you out with a ride, but I am planning on skiing Hunter tomorrow. They've gotten 8" of heavy wet snow so far with 6" more in the forecast.
> 
> While the snow will be like cement today, tomorrow might be a packed powder paradise.



That's what I'm hoping for.  I want to get in another "tune-up" day before I take off on Monday to Salt Lake City with my buddies.  If I decide to go (regardless of whether or not I get someone to share the ride) I'll PM you this evening, and maybe we can meet.  I'm sure there are some AZ'rs who live near Hunter.  Maybe they can post some info on how conditions are, and how they are developing.  That would be appreciated by those of us who have to make that long drive into the "unknown."


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm down for Windham.  Lift ticket prices are an issue for me and i get discounts at windham.


I'm in Bellmore.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Skiing Wed*



			
				tirolerpeter said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Several buddies on the mountain who were out today report that Hunter is in great shape. Snow is heavy but got drier as the day went on. Should be good tomorrow.

I'll be there. Tirolerpeter, I'll look out for you at the bottom of the high speed quad (the summit quad) at 10:00am. I'll be the guy in Yellow and Black, a yellow TNF jacket and black TNF pants.


----------



## tirolerpeter (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Skiing Wed*



			
				JimG. said:
			
		

> tirolerpeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good.  I will plan to meet you at the quad at 10:00  If we miss, I will try to check there hourly until I quit.  I look forward to making a few turns with you.  I will be wearing a BLUE powder suit, a BLUE Giro helmet, and using black Volant skiis.  Check your email before you leave.  I will be leaving my house between 0500-0530 and will send you a PM confirming that I am coming.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 3, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> I'm in Bellmore.



Bellmore?  I used to drive the Zamboni at Newbridge.


----------



## dmc (Jan 3, 2006)

Don't let me down guys... Hit 44...  I heard it was great today..


----------



## tirolerpeter (Jan 3, 2006)

*PM's*

JimG, NYDrew, check your Inbox.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 5, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> Don't let me down guys... Hit 44...  I heard it was great today..



I took 'em both down...conditions were some of the best of the day. Plenty of snow to turn on, but don't be fooled...there's plenty of hard pack and ice there too. 

Mountain held up well but it was getting pretty boney by the end of the day.


----------

